# Useful website



## RCynic (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm new to this forum but have been playing in photography for a long time. I've seen several people here who seem to be interested in macro photography. Here is a link to a couple images from my favorite website for that topic. They have some incredible pictures, many of the final images being the result of batch processing groups of images, image stacks, to crop out areas of high local neighborhood contrast, I.E. in focus areas, and combine them seamlessly with adjacent images. There is superb technical advice available there as well. Enjoy!

http://www.photomacrography.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23020


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

It's fun  AND educational to see small things up close like that. Thanks for posting.


----------

